# Ems competition



## justone (Jan 12, 2010)

we are interest for participating to ems competition!! 
do you know any?


----------



## Kaufman (Jul 6, 2010)

Israel has medic olimpics
BLS 
ALS
General 
I think Germany won this year in BLS.


----------



## ClarkEMS (Jul 7, 2010)

The international EMS olympics happened while I was there in June, it was so cool! The Karmel base in Haifa took home the gold I believe  go Haifa!


----------

